# PS3 or 360?



## Moony (Sep 12, 2009)

Since stores like Target have stopped selling PS2 games, im in the market for a new console. But I cant decide which to go with. The 360, or the PS3. Im so familiar with the way Playstation products work, im not sure if getting a 360 is what I want, but all my friends that have a 360 swear by it. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 12, 2009)

Wii.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

360. Unless you want to watch Blu-Ray, then Ps3.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

360, unless you game on your PC.  No one wants a redundancy.  But I like my PS3.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2009)

it really doesnt matter anymore, it depends on which exclusives you like better.
with the pricedrop both consoles cost almost the same. and most games are released for both systems anyways^^
look which exclusives you want (metal gear and god of war for the PS3 for example or halo and gears of war for the 360). the PS3 is also a bluray player if thats important for you.
on the other hand the 360 has the better online service. it costs you a little but xbox live is rock solid! most people say the 360 has the better controller, too.
so its your call^^ there are many games coming for the PS3 right now but it only depends on what you like now!



Perverted Impact said:


> Wii.



yeah right, if you want something to collect dust in your living room ;D


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah right, if you want something to collect dust in your living room ;D




Hey, it's Nintendo's response to the PS2 Slim; the Gamecube Slim!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Hey, it's Nintendo's response to the PS2 Slim; the Gamecube Slim!



you do have a very good point there 
and if i look at the metroid trilogy it also seems to be a little more slim on graphics! XD *ohsnap*


----------



## Moony (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm... So far, I think im leaning more towards the 360.. Let's say I did get that one. Which kind would you recommend? Standard, Pro, Elite?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

I think the standard will do you fine, if you're buying new; the Elite (I think) has some better parts, and black, but may not be worth the extra 100$ - Since the warranty will cover you for 1-3 years.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive seen dozens of these threads since I joined FA

Just flip a coin or something, it doesn't matter in the long run.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 12, 2009)

PS3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

As much as your opinion doesn't matter, Newf, I agree.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd recommend the 360... Pro should be fine, but Elite is that much better if you've got the cash. Standard or "arcade" ain't worth nuthin'..

I've got nothing against the PS3 mind you, especially after the price reduction.. But I usually go with what I know, and I have a 360.. So.. There's my opinion. =/


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ps3 gives you 200% more bang for your buck.  I regret buying a 360


----------



## CatCase (Sep 12, 2009)

Wii or 360- or both if you can afford them (but I'm a die hard nintendo fan >_>)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay okay okay...


Get a 360 if you like Halo, and nothing else.

Get a Wii if you like not playing games at all.

Get a PS3 if you like playing alone, because there's hardly anyone online.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Get a 360 if you like Halo, and nothing else.
> 
> Get a Wii if you like not playing games at all.
> 
> Get a PS3 if you like playing alone, because there's hardly anyone online.



Eh.. Pretty much.. Yeah.. XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

...or Left 4 Dead, Burnout Paradise, Prototype, Soul Calibur, UFC, Street Fighter, Resident Evil, GoW, Assassin's Creed, Army of Two, Dead Rising :v some more..


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I love my PS3 to death.  I just can never find any decent games online other than in Killzone 2.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ...or Left 4 Dead, Burnout Paradise, Prototype, Soul Calibur, UFC, Street Fighter, Resident Evil, *GoW*, Assassin's Creed, Army of Two, *Dead Rising* :v some more..



Only games I see on that list that are exclusive.  And that statement's false for the second one.


Fff, double post.

Also, the PS3 has a far superior GoW.   :V


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 12, 2009)

Wii. 360's a good alternative.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

PC. Beats 360 and PS3.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> PC. Beats 360 and PS3.




I'm inclined to agree with that, but OP obviously isn't willing to spend 700+ for a decent gaming rig.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I'm inclined to agree with that, but OP obviously isn't willing to spend 700+ for a decent gaming rig.



Aaaaa, don't call it a rig, you don't drive a computer and it does not pump oil!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Aaaaa, don't call it a rig, you don't drive a computer and it does not pump oil!




Actually, I'm currently looking into making a system submerged in mineral oil.  Can I call it a rig then?


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

PS2 tends to have the best games if you like plot, 360 is best if your more into grafics, but I think the PS3 has grafics that are equal to the 360 on some games.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Zolen said:


> PS2 tends to have the best games if you like plot, 360 is best if *you're* more into *graphics*, but I think the PS3 has *graphics *that are equal to the 360 on some games.



You call yourself a writer?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You call yourself a writer?



Nice finding.

Anyway the PS2 has games on it I really enjoyed. Currently I do like Xbox Live's Arcade for the amount of older games they ported to that system


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks......your really kind....I am sure all your friends like you. (sarcasm) I type fast and that leave me with a lot of typos.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

Zolen said:


> thanks......your really kind....I am sure all your friends like you. (sarcasm)



If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Also I'd like to add that the PS2's dead and the only companies that make games for it are the ones that make shitty Nickelodeon and Dora The Explorer games.


Oh and Guitar Hero 5, but Guitar Hero was a shitty series to begin with too.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Oh and Guitar Hero 5, but Guitar Hero was a shitty series to begin with too.



Even Rock Band is starting to abandon the system. The Beatles Rockband wasn't released on the PS2


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I'm inclined to agree with that, but OP obviously isn't willing to spend 700+ for a decent gaming rig.



700?

You could get a 300-500 dollar desktop and it would already be capable of more than the 360 or PS3.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen


 
Na, I just like people who criticise me to have something over a 5th grade education.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> 700?
> 
> You could get a 300-500 dollar desktop and it would already be capable of more than the 360 or PS3.




Excluding a monitor and everything I'm sure.


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> 700?
> 
> You could get a 300-500 dollar desktop and it would already be capable of more than the 360 or PS3.



*LOL*


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zolen said:


> PS2 tends to have the best games if you like plot, 360 is best if your more into grafics, but I think the PS3 has grafics that are equal to the 360 on some games.



Ps3 exceeds 360s graphic scale.  Not to mention bluray is phenomiinal when you have the tv.  PSN>xbl network (netflix to watch movies through 360? Zzzz)


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

My opinion is if you can afford it, get both.

PS3 has a great graphics engine in the Nvidia-RSX, nothing looks as crisp and clear as COD4 running in 1080p HD thats for sure. It also has some great games and the PSN costs nothing. And its quiet and very reliable, and a 120gb HDD helps. That said, there are very few good online games, and PSN does suffer from a lack of good DLC and stable servers.

Ive had my 360 Elite for 2 days and already i love it, Gears 2, Halo 3, Forza two, all great games! The graphics are less crisp than ps3 but still awesome. I prefer the controls to the Dualshock 3, the 360 one is better designed imo.
As for online, im in two minds about shelling out 60 euro for it, but from what my friends tell me its a solid set-up with plenty of content and good stable gaming.
360 also has good exclusives coming out.
The only thing im worried about are of course the infamous RROD and disc-scratching errors.

Its a very tough choice to get just the one, but for me, i feel PS3 just pips 360 for graphics and large interchangeable HDD.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Ps3 exceeds 360s graphic scale.  Not to mention bluray is phenomiinal when you have the tv.  PSN>xbl network (netflix to watch movies through 360? Zzzz)



Someone's bias is thick enough to cut through a knife

Ps3's graphics aren't THAT largely more advanced then the 360.

Bluray is really the only thing I would buy a PS3 for, and the biggest advantage PS3 has over the 360. 

Xbox Live has far better services as you must pay for it. There are things such as game for fame, game servers that very rarely lag, frequent competitions and tournaments etc. People actually use Netflix? Whatever happened to just buying a DVD?


----------



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

If you do end up getting the Xbox, find out immediatley if it's gonna die... meaning turn it on, and run it in the background for eight hours... if yours dies or bricks up, congratulations, you have the 1 defective Xbox out of every 3.   Take it back to the store.   Its acuz one of the three manufacturing plants uses a different type of saulder on the circuit boards, making them brittle and weak after extended periods of heat...


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Someone's bias is thick enough to cut through a knife
> 
> Ps3's graphics aren't THAT largely more advanced then the 360.
> 
> ...



The same can be said to you!

Buy a DVD is silly. 99c rental is more economical.  It depends on the character of the person and what they are into.  I own a 360 and there's so much that irritates me on that system.  Play for fame,,, achievements and scoreboards?  Stroke that gamer ego and just scream NIGGERS over and over in the mic.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Someone's bias is thick enough to cut through a knife
> 
> Ps3's graphics aren't THAT largely more advanced then the 360.
> 
> ...



in most games the graphics are just as good as those on the 360. they CANT be better, simply because the games arent made especially for the system. exclusives tend to have better graphics but mostly they cram the BD with cutscenes so that wont happen either >.>
and since its so hard to code for the PS3 some games have worse grapgics than on the 360. street fighter 4 for example has no anti aliasing on the PS3, just to name one example.

i agree with the other statements^^


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> street fighter 4 for example has no anti aliasing on the PS3, just to name one example.



That's kinda funny, because it's usually the 360 games that lack anti-aliasing.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 12, 2009)

You know I find it funny you guys act as if Xbox Live *NEVER LAGS* in which it does. I have no lagging issues with the PS3 unless my net starts sucking hardcore all over itself. If you want my opinion I think the PS3 is a far better investment of $300 over the 360 any day


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> You know I find it funny you guys act as if Xbox Live *NEVER LAGS* in which it does. I have no lagging issues with the PS3 unless my net starts sucking hardcore all over itself. If you want my opinion I think the PS3 is a far better investment of $300 over the 360 any day



Buying a toy (which is what consoles are) is never an "investment". In the end the PS3 and 360 are so dirt cheap you could purchase both or get a decent PC.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> In the end the PS3 and 360 are so dirt cheap you could purchase both or get a decent PC.



This.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Buying a toy (which is what consoles are) is never an "investment". In the end the PS3 and 360 are so dirt cheap you could purchase both or get a decent PC.



PC gaming is dieing slowly. I have a gaming PC right now and I hardly use it for that any more. Also anything used to play games on can be called a "toy" so a Gaming PC is a *TOY*


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> PC gaming is dieing slowly. I have a gaming PC right now and I hardly use it for that any more. Also anything used to play games on can be called a "toy" so a Gaming PC is a *TOY*



I don't know, most computers aren't just for gaming they can do other things also. Like, rendering 3D, programming, graphic design; etc. And what are you talking about? PC gaming is as strong as ever, granted you can pirate everything if you want, which I tend to do for my 360 anyway.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Buying a toy (which is what consoles are) is never an "investment". In the end the PS3 and 360 are so dirt cheap you could purchase both or get a decent PC.




There's one flaw in that.  OP's looking to buy ONE console.  If she was looking to buy BOTH, this thread would never have been made.


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gaming pc is vulnerable to everything the pc is being capable of getting screwed up. Ps3 hassle free


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> There's one flaw in that.  OP's looking to buy ONE console.  If she was looking to buy BOTH, this thread would never have been made.



Then the solution is either to choose one with the best exclusives or get a 360 and mod it and never buy games again!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Then the solution is either to choose one with the best exclusives or get a 360 and mod it and never buy games again!





Lololol b r pirate u get gaems 4 free


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 12, 2009)

*sigh* the fanboy war has begun


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lololol b r pirate u get gaems 4 free



brb chking ot wat teh big dael ish with ODST.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> PC gaming is dieing slowly.



No it's not, currently, PC is at the peak of the gaming industry right now, and are selling much more than the Xbox and PS3 are selling combined.

I know your gonna say that PCs have other uses, and your right, but I mean gaming paraphernalia for PCs, such as Nvidia or ATI Graphics chips, HD Speakers, Mics, PC gaming controllers, etc.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Gaming pc is vulnerable to everything the pc is being capable of getting screwed up.



Not at all, if your PC does get screwed over than it wasn't built for gaming in the first place.

Get a decent Gaming PC, and then you will be allowed to bitch about it.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> I don't know, most computers aren't just for gaming they can do other things also. Like, rendering 3D, programming, graphic design; etc. And what are you talking about? PC gaming is as strong as ever, granted you can pirate everything if you want, which I tend to do for my 360 anyway.



Thats why its dieing. Because you can pirate everything. What the hell is the point of putting it on PC if you won't make a lot of money off of it?  Also you fail to see that the PS3 is far more than just a gaming console. Also consoles tend to last for at least 10 years before you have to move on. With the PC you almost have to constantly go out and buy new parts just to run one game. PC gaming tends to be much more costly than Console gaming. My computer is currently 5 years old almost and slowly its reaching the point where I'll have to upgrade the whole damn tower just play the newer games because my CPU is only a dual core and not a quad or core 2 duo and those cost money I do not have and on top of that I'd have to buy a new motherboard just to support the fucking thing


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lololol b r pirate u get gaems 4 free



Actually, I am a PC Gamer, and I don't pirate games, I remain loyal to the gaming industry and buy my games 

So inB4 PC gamer stereotypes.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Not at all, if your PC does get screwed over than it wasn't built for gaming in the first place.
> 
> Get a decent Gaming PC, and then you will be allowed to bitch about it.



You got that mixed up. If your PC gets screwed up that means you don't know how to do regular system maintenance which includes virus scanning and the like. Really, who gets viruses anymore?

Oh look, got an email that says I have to download this now and it's from a person I've never heard of. I shall download it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> *sigh* the fanboy war has begun




Blame the PCfags coming in here, trying to tell people that a $700 PC is obviously better than a $300 console.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> You got that mixed up. If your PC gets screwed up that means you don't know how to do regular system maintenance which includes virus scanning and the like. Really, who gets viruses anymore?
> 
> Oh look, got an email that says I have to download this now and it's from a person I've never heard of. I shall download it.



Well, in my case I was thinking about crashes, BSoDs, and software and hardware failiure.

But that works, too, I guess.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Thats why its dieing. Because you can pirate everything. What the hell is the point of putting it on PC if you won't make a lot of money off of it?  Also you fail to see that the PS3 is far more than just a gaming console. Also consoles tend to last for at least 10 years before you have to move on. With the PC you almost have to constantly go out and buy new parts just to run one game. PC gaming tends to be much more costly than Console gaming. My computer is currently 5 years old almost and slowly its reaching the point where I'll have to upgrade the whole damn tower just play the newer games because my CPU is only a dual core and not a quad or core 2 duo and those cost money I do not have and on top of that I'd have to buy a new motherboard just to support the fucking thing



Read my post, it doesn't mean they aren't getting money for their games doesn't mean they are getting money from PC Gaming paraphernalia.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Thats why its dieing. Because you can pirate everything. What the hell is the point of putting it on PC if you won't make a lot of money off of it?



That is some very narrow thinking!


Adrianfolf said:


> Also you fail to see that the PS3 is far more than just a gaming console. Also consoles tend to last for at least 10 years before you have to move on.



Because people who design games for it don't need to think of improving anything but instead working with the same slate every time?



Adrianfolf said:


> With the PC you almost have to constantly go out and buy new parts just to run one game.



Yeah man, I spent $2000 to play Crysis on medium. But really, you don't HAVE to.




Adrianfolf said:


> PC gaming tends to be much more costly than Console gaming. My computer is currently 5 years old almost and slowly its reaching the point where I'll have to upgrade the whole damn tower just play the newer games because my CPU is only a dual core and not a quad or core 2 duo and those cost money I do not have and on top of that I'd have to buy a new motherboard just to support the fucking thing



Well buddy, a lot of things have changed in 5 years, game engines are getting better, designers are taking advantage of moving upwards in terms of graphics and physics. Really, I wouldn't be happy with Half Life 2 with PS2 graphics. Oh god, just imagine a grenade not bouncing off of a wall and instead just "landing there."


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

Wat? 360 and PS3 are both more or less the same, graphically, they both produce the same maximum level of HD available to the public. The PS3 has a slightly more powerful GPU (if I remember right), but it's largely untapped, and thus not really a plus.`

And an argument of graphics is just plain silly really.

Xbox Live lags rarely, because people _are actually on it_! Also, because some people go in with bad connectivity, and that drops everyone to the same level of lag. You're still only as powerful as the laggiest person :v This goes for just about anything..

Also: don't worry about the red ring of death. The 1-in-3 ratio was made 3 years ago, and the cooling system, fans, whatever. Have been largely upgraded since then. Even if the 1-in-3 ratio were still true, you get a large warranty that covers it for free, and it only takes a few weeks to get it handled - Plus a free month of Gold.


----------



## paran0id42 (Sep 12, 2009)

The war between PC magAzine subscribers!  Funny thread

Lets keep it to 360 or ps3.  Not build your own console.  Consoles do great business as par with the PC industry


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Blame the PCfags coming in here, trying to tell people that a $700 PC is obviously better than a $300 console.



Hey, I have a question for you.

If you're talking about the cost how come you neglected to throw in the price of the TV? I mean, when people talk about PC builds they usually include the cost of the monitor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 12, 2009)

Amstrad GX4000.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

The Phantom.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm.  Gonna say PS3.  Built-in wireless and blu-ray player.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck everything.

Get a PC-FX. 

:V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Hey, I have a question for you.
> 
> If you're talking about the cost how come you neglected to throw in the price of the TV? I mean, when people talk about PC builds they usually include the cost of the monitor.



You know you can get a TV for about $200, right?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Even if the 1-in-3 ratio were still true, you get a large warranty that covers it for free, and it only takes a few weeks to get it handled - Plus a free month of Gold.




Oh wow, ONLY a few weeks to have it repaired?
thats amazing, MS take so much pride in their customer service..[/sarcasm]

I can tell you, if your PS3 packs up you will most likely have it collected, repaired and returned in somewhere around 72 hours.
Sony customer service is 10x better, thats one plus it has going for it.
1-2 year warentees are what most stores offer on PS3, which is good. it took 2 years 8 months and 21 days for mine to develop an error. because i left it running for 28 hours by accident.

Im not going to lower myself to fanboy levels, i actually like both consoles, but imho a PS3 is a better investment in the long run.

also afaik, the RSX GPU in ps3 can handle sequences of fast motion better than 360, so less 'motion-stutter' as i dub it when playing graphic intensive games in 1080p. Also the RSX is apperantly better at creating 'faux-hd' display, eg uploading an image at 1080i and having your tv scale it to 1080p if its possible.
but dont quote me on that.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You know you can get a TV for about $200, right?



Who would buy a 19 inch TV for their PS3? Also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005129

1920x1080 (1080p) monitor for $200.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> I can tell you, if your PS3 packs up you will most likely have it collected, repaired and returned in somewhere around 72 hours.



So you called Sony, got the code thing, box, and everything to ship it in sent to you, you packed it up and sent it to them, got it repaired for free, and received it back- All in 3 days, and you can do this at any time you like for 3 years? :O Sweet, and only 100$ after the 3 year period?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Hey, I have a question for you.
> 
> If you're talking about the cost how come you neglected to throw in the price of the TV? I mean, when people talk about PC builds they usually include the cost of the monitor.




Throw in a 200 dollar TV, that's still 200 dollars less that a mid-range gaming rig.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

I had a Wii. Didn't keep it long.
Didn't find much interest in 360 because it felt like souped up PS2 graphics unless you were playing a multi-platform game such as RE5. My next plan is to go half and half with my brother for a PS3. Just to see how it is. So far though the first two systems have not impressed me. So you manage to make the characters spot on realistic? That's nice. We had that is Soul Caliber back on the PS2. Big deal.

Just glancing over titles and their graphics, unless it's a big money title like RE5 or something similar there really is nothing significant graphic wise. That I see, and perhaps that is opinion. I don't expect any different from the PS3. All I can say is, it's really up to you. Most games that come out for the PS3 will come out on the 360. But only the PS3 comes pre-equipped with Blue ray.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So you called Sony, got the code thing, box, and everything to ship it in sent to you, you packed it up and sent it to them, got it repaired for free, and received it back- All in 3 days, and you can do this at any time you like for 3 years? :O Sweet, and only 100$ after the 3 year period?



Actually, i rang, told them i had YLOD, gave them my serial number on ps3, sony ireland collected it next day by courier, had it sent back to me (by courier) about 48hrs later yep.

Now weither thats the same everywhere, i really cant say.

And ye it was out of its two year warentee, cost me... about 90 euros for the job and i got an extra years warentee.

If it goes wrong again after warentee, they will charge me 160euro tho :/


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

PS3.  I'm not going to let myself get into this debate again.  Check out some of the other ps3 vs 360 threads.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

PS3. I've been a Playstation fan for the last 13 years, and I'm not changing my system of choice now.


----------



## Moony (Sep 12, 2009)

o.o Oh wow. Sorry for disappearing, I had to go to work.

Anyways.

PC people - If I was trying to decide if I wanted a PC or not, I would have stated that in the first post. I am merely trying to figure out whether I want a /360/ or a /PS3/.

Same goes for people that keep saying 'Wii'. I have one of those already. Haven't touched it in a year.

For those that are actually providing educated insight, thank you so much. I'm still not completely sold on either one yet, but that might just be because I'm an indecisive person ^^; I'll keep reading posts.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 12, 2009)

It kinda depends, if you've got a gaming PC I'd say you should get a PS3 as most titles released on the 360 but not the PS3 are usually released on the PC. If you don't have a gaming PC, then I'd say get a 360. Honestly both systems are just a great. Just that the 360 has a really high failure rate. And that you have to pay for online play.

*Edit*

Noticed that you said most of your friends have 360's. If you want to play with them online, then get a 360.


----------



## Moony (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm... I honestly could care less about the online stuff. But 360 does have Fable II... Is Assassain's Creed only for 360, or is it on other consoles? So far, I havent really seen any PS3-only games that I "can't live without"..


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 12, 2009)

Moony said:


> Hmmm... I honestly could care less about the online stuff. But 360 does have Fable II... Is Assassain's Creed only for 360, or is it on other consoles? So far, I havent really seen any PS3-only games that I "can't live without"..



Assassins Creed is on the Xbox 360 and PS3. It's alright, but it's not that good. Very repetitive, pulls a big "FUCK YOU" near the end and gets extremely frustrating at times. 

And if you're gonna get an Xbox 360, get Mass Effect. It's amazing.

The only good PS3 exclusive games I can think about Infamous and Metal Gear Solid 4 and if you're into Final Fantasy...the new Final Fantasy. Oh wait that's being developed for the 360 too.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Moony said:


> Hmmm... I honestly could care less about the online stuff. But 360 does have Fable II... Is Assassain's Creed only for 360, or is it on other consoles? So far, I havent really seen any PS3-only games that I "can't live without"..



Fable II was...eh.

And Assassin's Creed is multi-platform.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Uncharted 2 looks like its going to blow minds, and its ps3 exclusive!
Gran turismo 5 is same to me!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Uncharted 2 looks like its going to blow minds, and its ps3 exclusive!




This


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 13, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> And if you're gonna get an Xbox 360, get Mass Effect. It's amazing.



Mass Effect is a very amazing game. Though only if you are an RPG enthusiast. As the gameplay is pretty repetitive and much of the replayability is directed to player choice and storyline. As well as the orgasmically long achievements. Not that thats a bad thing, its actually very good for me. But it's not for everybody

I do like Mass Effect on the 360. The PC version is only good if you have a very good rig. As without anti-alaising all the player models look like stiff potatoes. The textures will also look horrible and it will lag


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 13, 2009)

Well PC has Spades over all,
But out of those two i'd have to go with the 360.
All the best good sir/ma'am.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the bottom line on this sort of topic is this:

Price is no longer a factor for either console. They both have incredibly good games spanning across all genres, and they both have incredibly good games across all genres coming out for them - And they both get all of the multi-platform game releases, obviously, which is something a lot of people overlook. No matter which one you choose, though, you won't go hungry for good games. Both consoles have online services that are basically direct rivals - Microsoft's implementation is more elegant, but you need to purchase a subscription (though everyone with Live gets a headset); Sony's implementation is free and works well enough, and is currently in a transition phase to become more integrated with the system, much like Live did (though you don't get a headset, bonus points for being able to use _any_ Bluetooth headset).

I personally own both consoles and paid a hefty premium for them. To be honest, if you can get both at some point, do it. They're both great systems.

Oh, and one last thing - The PS3 doesn't "work" like previous Playstation products unless you've used a PSP before (it works exactly like that, actually).


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

PS3 ftw!


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> PS3 ftw!


 Agreed! But still, I like 360 for some games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2009)

PS3


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 13, 2009)

Get the PSWii60


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I think the bottom line on this sort of topic is this:
> 
> Price is no longer a factor for either console. They both have incredibly good games spanning across all genres, and they both have incredibly good games across all genres coming out for them - And they both get all of the multi-platform game releases, obviously, which is something a lot of people overlook. No matter which one you choose, though, you won't go hungry for good games. Both consoles have online services that are basically direct rivals - Microsoft's implementation is more elegant, but you need to purchase a subscription (though everyone with Live gets a headset); Sony's implementation is free and works well enough, and is currently in a transition phase to become more integrated with the system, much like Live did (though you don't get a headset, bonus points for being able to use _any_ Bluetooth headset).
> 
> ...




I agree the XMB system on the PS3 takes some getting used to, especially after FW 3.0's updates, but its easy once you get going. And i like being able to drop in and out of it during a game to see whos online or go into a text-chat room.
Yes bluetooth compat is great, sony's own headset is very comfortable on the ear and has noise cancelling and anti-feedback features, but if you have a proper USB full headset, you can just plug it in and use it too.
Also one very nice thing about the PSN, most sony published games as well as some 3rd party ones like DIRT2 from codemasters, are hosted on dedicated servers. which means 99.9% of the time you will get no lag at all, because the session is hosted on a seperate server, unlike P2P games which share connection between every player.
KZ2 is great for it, the game is always smooth online.

But yeah, i got both, and if you can afford it thats the way to go!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

None of the above.


----------



## Hir (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with the 360 since I've never owned a PS3.

But I got through two xBox 360s in a day due to them being faulty. The first one had a faulty power plug, the second had RRoD straight out of the box.

Third one is nearly a year old and is lasting well so far


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> None of the above.



Well this was such an informative post :V


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Well this was such an informative post :V



Short, sweet, to the point. I don't really feel like explaining my dislike for both consoles (let's not forget Wii) because everything bad about every console has already been said.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Short, sweet, to the point.




But there was no real point?  Do you want the OP to buy a different console, or what?


----------



## Hir (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Short, sweet, to the point. I don't really feel like explaining my dislike for both consoles (let's not forget Wii) because everything bad about every console has already been said.


If you don't like either then don't post in the topic. Your post there was pointless.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Short, sweet, to the point. I don't really feel like explaining my dislike for both consoles (let's not forget Wii) because everything bad about every console has already been said.



Well then you shouldn't have posted. If you don't have anything informative to add to the discussion of OP trying to pick between a PS3 and an Xbox 360, don't post anything.


----------



## Moony (Sep 13, 2009)

I would really like to thank all of those that gave me their helpful input on each system. 

However, I've decided to drop the whole PS3/360 idea for now and get an iTouch instead.

In the future, I'll probably end up getting the 360.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 13, 2009)

Moony said:


> I would really like to thank all of those that gave me their helpful input on each system.
> 
> However, I've decided to drop the whole PS3/360 idea for now and get an iTouch instead.
> 
> In the future, I'll probably end up getting the 360.



*headdesk* 

Oh wow, what a way to end the thread XD


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Oh wow, what a way to end the thread XD




Moony: The Anti-Climax.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 13, 2009)

I always thought this thread was just a way to spur a fanboy war. Not persuading someone.


----------



## Moony (Sep 13, 2009)

No, CryoScales. I wasn't trying to start something. I just couldn't decide. But, after talking with some really close friends, I figured out that I would use an iTouch way more, since I hardly have any time at home these days, between school and work.

Im sorry if anyone feels like I wasted their time. I really do appreciate the help.

If it helps any, like I said. I'll be getting the 360, eventually. Just not at this point in time.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

You mean to tell me that you're going to get an iPod Touch? o__O; That's hardly a gaming platform. It's got even more shovelware and Flash game ports than the Wii and PS2!

But still, it's your choice. If you'd get more usage out of it, then that's great! Still, I do doubt that you'd be playing many games on it.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Moony said:


> I would really like to thank all of those that gave me their helpful input on each system.
> 
> However, I've decided to drop the whole PS3/360 idea for now and get an iTouch instead.
> 
> In the future, I'll probably end up getting the 360.









WTF?? *headdesk*

itouch isnt fun, i have one, i only ever listen to music on it. no apps at all!
get a 360 then.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

360 for the sheer amusement of insulting people over Halo 3.


----------



## Thecopperhead (Oct 18, 2009)

I would recommend getting a PS3 because of the low failure rate, built-in Blue Ray player, great content on PSN, built-in Wi-Fi, a web browser, and you don't haft to pay a monthly fee like Xbox Live.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

For fun games i go for wii which i have

and for grafic games i use my 360

and i rather blow up a Ps3 because it a pile of rubish


----------



## Kokusho (Oct 24, 2009)

Honestly, the PS3 is better in my opinion since I can still play all my old PSX and PS2 games on it. The 360 still has good games for it (Hell, I'm currently playing Magna Carta 2 for it instead of Demon's Souls on the PS3), but that's pretty much the reason the PS3 beats out the 360.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 24, 2009)

sindragon said:


> For fun games i go for wii which i have
> 
> and for grafic games i use my 360
> 
> and i rather blow up a Ps3 because it a pile of rubish


 

Oh god you're still here.  Please go back to English class.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Honestly, the PS3 is better in my opinion since I can still play all my old PSX and PS2 games on it. The 360 still has good games for it (Hell, I'm currently playing Magna Carta 2 for it instead of Demon's Souls on the PS3), but that's pretty much the reason the PS3 beats out the 360.




On the Wii you can do that,and with others games,from Sega coneasls, Arti etc,


I only like GT5 of PS3 which is the best driving game series ever made.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually, I don't think you can play PS2 and PS1 games on the Wii.  :V


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

No ,I mean like the PS3 you can play games from old coneasl eg Sega  N64.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 24, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Honestly, the PS3 is better in my opinion *since I can still play all my old PSX and PS2 games on it.* The 360 still has good games for it (Hell, I'm currently playing Magna Carta 2 for it instead of Demon's Souls on the PS3), but that's pretty much the reason the PS3 beats out the 360.


Not on current models.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 24, 2009)

You can still play the PS1 games.  He was talking about his console though.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm favoring the 360.  Maybe cause I got an Xbox 360 Arcade for $149 CAN.  Though it will need a HDD sooner or later.

The Xbox 360 has native VGA support with just the right cable.  It has more games than the PS3, and except for a few PS3 exclusives most titles on PS3 you can get on 360 anyway.  The machine seems to be more popular, so more developers and more games.  Finally, I find the Xbox Live Marketplace to have more robust offerings in terms of retro and older stuff.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm favoring the 360.  Maybe cause I got an Xbox 360 Arcade for $149 CAN.  Though it will need a HDD sooner or later.
> 
> The Xbox 360 has native VGA support with just the right cable.  It has more games than the PS3, and except for a few PS3 exclusives most titles on PS3 you can get on 360 anyway.  The machine seems to be more popular, so more developers and more games.  Finally, I find the Xbox Live Marketplace to have more robust offerings in terms of retro and older stuff.



im with ya there, i need the hard drive right now for mine though.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im with ya there, i need the hard drive right now for mine though.


 
512mb of internal flash storage is good for the interm.  Lots of small XBLA games can be useds no problem.  It's just that some is bigger, that and full sized game downloads and you need the HDD for Xbox1 compatability.

I've been playing the CRAP out of Pinball Hall Of Fame on my Xbox 360 and enjoying it a lot.  I'm using the VGA adaptor, have it on one of my two monitors on my desk, both have multiple inputs and a selector switch on the front.  So I sit back at my desk and play 360 like I were playing PC games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> 512mb of internal flash storage is good for the interm.  Lots of small XBLA games can be useds no problem.  It's just that some is bigger, that and full sized game downloads and you need the HDD for Xbox1 compatability.
> 
> I've been playing the CRAP out of Pinball Hall Of Fame on my Xbox 360 and enjoying it a lot.  I'm using the VGA adaptor, have it on one of my two monitors on my desk, both have multiple inputs and a selector switch on the front.  So I sit back at my desk and play 360 like I were playing PC games.



i did it like that as well^^ HD graphics for 20 bucks X3
and i agree with your arguments about the 360. i couldnt be happier with it! but id like to add the awesome controller. best gamepad i ever had


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> 512mb of internal flash storage is good for the interm.  Lots of small XBLA games can be useds no problem.  It's just that some is bigger, that and full sized game downloads and you need the HDD for Xbox1 compatability.
> 
> I've been playing the CRAP out of Pinball Hall Of Fame on my Xbox 360 and enjoying it a lot.  I'm using the VGA adaptor, have it on one of my two monitors on my desk, both have multiple inputs and a selector switch on the front.  So I sit back at my desk and play 360 like I were playing PC games.



yeah, i think i might try Gamestop for a used one, considering there are no independent retailers out here so i can play the DLC on the Fallout 3 GOTY i just got, though i need to figure out how much space im gonna need.


----------



## Kokusho (Oct 24, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Not on current models.



That's why I have a 60 gig 

I hate that they destroyed the backwards compatibility with the later models (40, 18 and 120 gig systems). It really kills a lot of people's interest in buying one.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Oct 24, 2009)

i want to say that i like the ps3 more.
since i own one.
but i believe that 360 and ps3 are at a tie.

360 has xbox live and fast online play, downloadable games, music, pictures, movies, Live Points to buy other things, Achievement awards.

Ps3 has almost the same amount of things as the 360. Achievements are known as Trophies.

but the ps3 controller takes a long time to recharge and doesn't last as long as the 360 controller. but the system has not been known to overheat like the 360. although their can be a problem where the system won't recognize the controller, and will freeze the controls out, and you would have to restart the system.

so in my opinion, they are the same thing. Yet different.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

One word; 360.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> One word; 360.



thats no word, thats a number X3
but i agree


----------



## ByondRAGE (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> One word; 360.



Yeah i have to agree on that >_>


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

I realy dont see the point of the PS3, when have a 360 and Wii,only if i want Blue - ray do I need a PS3.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 24, 2009)

Imo, there two very good consoles for the money.
I cant really point and say 'ya thats the better one' They both have their pros and cons.

But, i will say i prefere my PS3. Really just for three simple reasons:

1: I dont wanna have to pay 60euros a year to play online.
2: I dont fancy many of the XB360 exclusives over the PS3 ones
3: Im warey of the failure rates after ive had 3 of them RROD in that exact number of weeks.

Thats all, i mean i did enjoy my 360's while they lasted, save for the controller, i dont like the design. but whatever, each unto their own.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Oct 24, 2009)

Lasair said:


> 1: I dont wanna have to pay 60euros a year to play online.
> 2: I dont fancy many of the XB360 exclusives over the PS3 ones
> 3: Im warey of the failure rates after ive had 3 of them RROD in that exact number of weeks.



That's the reason why i picked ps3 over 360 in the first place.
The ps3 tends to fail on me at some points though. But they can be avoidable.
And the X amount of money a month thing really bothered me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2009)

sindragon said:


> I realy dont see the point of the PS3, when have a 360 and Wii,only if i want Blue - ray do I need a PS3.



we got it, you dont like the PS3 >.> stop repeating yourself


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

Lasair said:


> 3: Im warey of the failure rates after ive had 3 of them RROD in that exact number of weeks.


 
The failure rates depends on the model of the Xbox.  There has been three major design revisions with the latest 'Jasper' motherboard rolling out in August 2008.  So far the Jasper has demonstrated only a 3%-5% failure rate, which is pretty much industry standard for any consumer electronic.  Though this is only a year and a few months, it'd be reasonable to see how the statistics are 2 or 3 years after introduction.  But currently, it looks like new off the shelf 360's are as reliable as anything else.

I'm confident in my month old Xbox 360 with it's Jasper motherboard and three year red ring warrenty.  However I'd have absolutely NOT gotten a used model.  I almost got one at GameStop, then saw that it had no Microsoft warrenty and it was manufactured in 2006.  I was like 'Ha ha, no thanks. ^^'  Instead I waited untill Best Buy Canada had a $80 off sale and got my 360 Arcade for $149.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The failure rates depends on the model of the Xbox.  There has been three major design revisions with the latest 'Jasper' motherboard rolling out in August 2008.  So far the Jasper has demonstrated only a 3%-5% failure rate, which is pretty much industry standard for any consumer electronic.  Though this is only a year and a few months, it'd be reasonable to see how the statistics are 2 or 3 years after introduction.  But currently, it looks like new off the shelf 360's are as reliable as anything else.
> 
> I'm confident in my month old Xbox 360 with it's Jasper motherboard and three year red ring warrenty.  However I'd have absolutely NOT gotten a used model.  I almost got one at GameStop, then saw that it had no Microsoft warrenty and it was manufactured in 2006.  I was like 'Ha ha, no thanks. ^^'  Instead I waited untill Best Buy Canada had a $80 off sale and got my 360 Arcade for $149.



I guess for me its just incredible bad-luck. because all three of them were 2009 model Elite's, brand new. and each one RROD'd within a few days of getting them.
so now im just like 'yeaaah, thanks but no thanks'

in 3 years, ive had just one problem with my PS3, and it was a faulty fan.
other than that, pretty smooth running. yes the PS3 can freeze up now and again under certain conditions, but then again no piece of technology is fool-proof.

but like i said its just a matter of weighing up the pros and cons, and deciding which is best for you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Xbox 360 Monthly fee?

Why play online when you got Overlord?


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a wii. Why do I have a wii?


----------



## Lasair (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> I have a wii. Why do I have a wii?



Because you enjoy *not* playing games?


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

I Enjoy my Wii games,but get anyoied at Nintendo bringing out stupid games.

The only things that anyoied me about 360,is you have to pay to play online,and the ring of death had it 6 times already.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 24, 2009)

Simple explanation of why the wii is fail:

Motion controls *do not work with every single type of game!

*try playing COD W@W with the Wii-mote and i swear you will throw it through your TV in flustration.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

Lasair said:


> I guess for me its just incredible bad-luck. because all three of them were 2009 model Elite's, brand new. and each one RROD'd within a few days of getting them.


 
Wow, assuming those were actually 2009 models (Not purchased in 2009 but had 2009 on the date of manufacture sticker) Wow, that's pretty just wow.  Coulda been bad luck, I dunno, that is a pretty shocking failure rate if they all were three Jaspers.

Though it is true, from the get go, the PS3 has only had industry standard failure rates, cause, well, some small percentage of a manufactured product is gonna come dead out of the box or die soon after.  About 3% though, not the original Xenon Xbox 360's estimated 25%-33% failure rate.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

360

The PS3 is a good console, but none of the games on it are worth me buying one. 

I also love my wii. Homebrew rules.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Simple explanation of why the wii is fail:
> 
> Motion controls *do not work with every single type of game!
> 
> *try playing COD W@W with the Wii-mote and i swear you will throw it through your TV in flustration.




Um sorry but your wrong i had no problem with the Wii, mote and only dum pepole,who dont faison up the rope around the amrs probely or,they dont use it brake the.tv etc.

Ihad the Wii since it came out from xmas and not once  I had a problem with it,the only thing that can be said that , Recenting to internt is pain in the ass.


And this other controals to use on the wii,etc clasic one,game cube etc, and know they also updated the motion in the Wii.


And by the why dosent the PS3 have it in it contral,what it got the idea from the Wii in the first place


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Um sorry but your wrong i had no problem with the Wii, mote and only dum pepole,who dont faison up the rope around the amrs probely or,they dont use it brake the.tv etc.
> 
> Ihad the Wii since it came out from xmas and not once I had a problem with it,the only thing that can be said that , Recenting to internt is pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


 
You are 20 years old and from _England,_ yet I still can't understand your _English_.  I've re-read your words four times now and I'm honestly not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 25, 2009)

I have dyspraxia and dyslexia which effects my spelling,grama,moto skill eg writing ,reading and it also efects my soical skills.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 25, 2009)

The Wii is the most useless system to date unless you want to get in shape. Its more of an exercise tool than a game console. Also all the Wii is getting now days is just ports of old arcade shooters and shovelware that isn't worth the time of day. Really only the 1st party games are worth it


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

The wii is not the most useless. It is, in my opinion, one of the best systems. Now before someone goes off on a rant, I'm not talking just the console itself. I've put so many homebrew channels on it that its almost ridiculous. But, its good for playing any of the old nintendo games without having to buy them, watching anime (If you like that), among other things. There have been some way more useless game systems.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

If you have a good gaming PC, you don't need a 360. And honestly, the former would be a better investment. C:


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 25, 2009)

Xbox 360


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> If you have a good gaming PC, you don't need a 360. And honestly, the former would be a better investment. C:




This.  All the good 360 games come to the PC, and for whatever other games there are, are PS3 exclusives.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> If you have a good gaming PC, you don't need a 360. And honestly, the former would be a better investment. C:


 
How is a good gaming PC a better investment?

Asside from gaming, the most work that the typical end user gets out of a PC is surfing the net and watching downloaded videos.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

Personally, I'd say a 360.  But then I don't play games like Metal Gear Solid, God of War, Devil May Cry, etcetera (well, _usually_) so it's a matter of taste here.  PS3 has power over the 360, 360 has cost, each has a variety of good games.  Base your decision on what games you like, and which console can provide the most for cost.  Hell, pick a Wii even if it appeals most to you.  From what I've seen:

Shiny, jRPG's, "Intense" Action (Lotsa cutscenes that make your eyes bleed from the glory):  PS3

FPS Aplenty, Ports, wRPG's, less shiny:  360.

PARTY PARTY PARTY, NEED TO HAVE A PARTY:  Wii


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> How is a good gaming PC a better investment?
> 
> Asside from gaming, the most work that the typical end user gets out of a PC is surfing the net and watching downloaded videos.



If we're talking about investing in a gaming system, then obviously the person using the gaming PC is going to be using it for more than just the internet. XD


----------



## Slade (Oct 25, 2009)

360.

What are you, retarded? This choice should be easy.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

I honestly can't make any recommendations for PC gaming:  Some of the newer rigs just _can't_ play any of the older games. This is a shame, because unlike consoles (which people may have a half-dozen of laying around the house and not be burdened) gaming PC's tend to be very limited in number per household.  So you're almost forced between selecting "I want to be able to play old games" and "I want to play some new ones".  Find a PC for instance that can run both Command & Conquer 1 and Crysis:  Odds are the user has to modify something with their PC before they can jump from one to the other.  And it's only going to get worse with the new OS's as old ones get discontinued.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I honestly can't make any recommendations for PC gaming:  Some of the newer rigs just _can't_ play any of the older games. This is a shame, because unlike consoles (which people may have a half-dozen of laying around the house and not be burdened) gaming PC's tend to be very limited in number per household.  So you're almost forced between selecting "I want to be able to play old games" and "I want to play some new ones".  Find a PC for instance that can run both Command & Conquer 1 and Crysis:  Odds are the user has to modify something with their PC before they can jump from one to the other.  And it's only going to get worse with the new OS's as old ones get discontinued.



Well, honestly, for a good gaming PC modifications are going to need to be made on a regular basis anyways (probably every few years), as every new game that comes out is needs more and more out of your computer. I think it's well worth it for a much better way to play your games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> How is a good gaming PC a better investment?
> 
> Asside from gaming, the most work that the typical end user gets out of a PC is surfing the net and watching downloaded videos.



indeed. thats why i dont really want to upgrade my PC anymore. i work on it and surf the interwebs. for me sitting on the couch in front of my big TV is way more fun, especially if you have some friends at your place^^


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

A good PC rig isn't a better investment because it costs so damn much.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 25, 2009)

OH GOD NOT THIS EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> I think it's well worth it for a much better way to play your games.


Problem being:  What happens when you can no longer play games like Baldur's Gate?  Deus Ex?  Supposed to just forget about them and "get with the times"?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> A good PC rig isn't a better investment because it costs so damn much.



That depends on... well, a lot of things.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Problem being:  What happens when you can no longer play games like Baldur's Gate?  Deus Ex?  Supposed to just forget about them and "get with the times"?



I don't really foresee that happening. There will probably always be a way to modify your computer to play older games. Then again, what do I know.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> If we're talking about investing in a gaming system, then obviously the person using the gaming PC is going to be using it for more than just the internet. XD


 
Agian, if you remove gaming from the picture you don't need much of a PC for the typical user to do anything else.

So, agian, what exactly is the 'investment' that you think Gaming PC is?  All I'm seeing is a big expensive PC that just plays video games and everything else you'd use the gaming PC for, you could do just as well on a far cheaper PC.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I honestly can't make any recommendations for PC gaming:  Some of the newer rigs just _can't_ play any of the older games. This is a shame, because unlike consoles (which people may have a half-dozen of laying around the house and not be burdened) gaming PC's tend to be very limited in number per household.  So you're almost forced between selecting "I want to be able to play old games" and "I want to play some new ones".  Find a PC for instance that can run both Command & Conquer 1 and Crysis:  Odds are the user has to modify something with their PC before they can jump from one to the other.  And it's only going to get worse with the new OS's as old ones get discontinued.



Windows 7 has that Windows XP emulation thinger, if that helps at all.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Wii
2. PS3
3. PC
4. 360


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. Wii
> 2. PS3
> 3. PC
> 4. 360


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. Wii



Pointless, everyone already has a Gamecube.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. Wii
> 2. PS3
> 3. PC
> 4. 360



The PS2 should be in there somewhere until the PS3 is backwards compatible again.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


>



At least take a PS3, I've never seen 360 with games that actually interest me that I can't already get on PS3 or Wii.....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> The PS2 should be in there somewhere until the PS3 is backwards compatible again.



Actually, you're right.

1. Wii
2. PS2
3. PS3
4. PC
5. 360


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Pointless, everyone already has a Gamecube.


 My guess is you believe the Wii has as much to offer as your username?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Exactly.



Respectfully disagreeing, as there are at least a few good Wii exclusives.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> Respectfully disagreeing, as there are at least a few good Wii exclusives.



Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Punch-Out!!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Super Paper Mario
> Super Smash Bros Brawl
> Punch-Out!!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Super Paper Mario
> Super Smash Bros Brawl
> Punch-Out!!



Muramasa.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


>



I couldn't think of any beyond that. Mario Kart Wii blows with the "rubber-band"/uber-cheapshot AI. Twilight Princess isn't an exclusive, the Resident Evil games are on PS3 too...


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Super Paper Mario
> Super Smash Bros Brawl
> Punch-Out!!



Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Super Mario Galaxy
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
Mario Kart Wii
The Conduit
Dead Space: Extraction
Muramasa: The Demon Blade


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I couldn't think of any beyond that. Mario Kart Wii blows with the "rubber-band"/uber-cheapshot AI. Twilight Princess isn't an exclusive, the Resident Evil games are on PS3 too...



Different RE games, mon ami.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
> Super Mario Galaxy
> Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
> Mario Kart Wii
> ...



No More Heroes

I would add the new Animal Crossing game, but many folks argue that you can get similar (if not the same) enjoyment out of the other two. I agree, but I prefer City Folk because of the controls.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh okay, games that were on other consoles that are also better on those consoles.  Seems like an amazing offer.




Monkeykitten said:


> No More Heroes


That's the only one that looks worthwhile, actually.

And SSBB can suck a chode, Melee kicks its ass.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Oh okay, games that were on other consoles that are also better on those consoles.  Seems like an amazing offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And apparently there will be a No More Heroes 2. Here's hoping it isn't trash, I know nothing about it.

I don't think Muramasa was on any other consoles...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Oh okay, games that were on other consoles that are also better on those consoles.  Seems like an amazing offer.



Not necessarily. The graphics on PS3 and 360 are better than the Wii, but the Wii has the most games I like, but that doesn't mean I solely play that. I've played PS3 games, just I don't care to shell out couple hundred for 360 and games I can get on PS3 and Wii.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> And apparently there will be a No More Heroes 2. Here's hoping it isn't trash, I know nothing about it.
> 
> I don't think Muramasa was on any other consoles...



I've never actually heard of Muramasa, but I'm assuming it's some kinda Ninja Gaiden knockoff.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I've never actually heard of Muramasa, but I'm assuming it's some kinda Ninja Gaiden knockoff.



No.... No.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muramasa:_The_Demon_Blade


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I've never actually heard of Muramasa, but I'm assuming it's some kinda Ninja Gaiden knockoff.



Far from it, lmao.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

Man, what douchebag injected a heavy dose of rabbid fanboyism into this thread that was previously fairly level headed and even handed?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 25, 2009)

The only reason why I got PS3 over the 360 is because the PS3's online was free if the 360's online was free I would have gotten it.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Man, what douchebag injected a heavy dose of rabbid fanboyism into this thread that was previously fairly level headed and even handed?



I don't know, before all I saw was people posting GET A 360 and nothing else. :B


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

So it is a Ninja Gaiden knockoff.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> So it is a Ninja Gaiden knockoff.



No, I don't believe it is, having played both.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> So it is a Ninja Gaiden knockoff.



No.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> No, I don't believe it is, having played both.



You do realise there were ones out before the one on the Xbox, right?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You do realise there were ones out before the one on the Xbox, right?



I don't own an Xbox, haven't played that one.

I played some sort of Ninja Gaiden thing on the SNES, though I never got very far as I was pretty young and... uhh... really sucked at video games.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

Well there you have it.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well there you have it.



What is it that I have, now? A basis for comparison, albeit small?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 25, 2009)

They're the exact same thing, just one has shinier graphics.

And easier controls, from what I've read.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

There was a webcomic I read awhile back talking about the PS3 vs Wii vs 360

PS3: It showed a man in a room saying "Hello! Is anyone there!"

Wii: A completely dark room with a bunch of people walking around blindfolded.

360: A bouncer outside a room, a man hands him some money, walks in and there is a huge party going on.

Its pretty accurate. (Yes I know there are people on the PSN but not nearly as many as the 360, and thats the point)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5389731/playstation-3-gets-netflix-streaming-next-month

It looks like NetFlix will no longer be a 360 exclusive.  Ya know, the PS3 untill the end of August has really be a HUGE market failure.  It's just hemoraging money that Sony is tossing in to keep it afloat and it alienates some devs.  However it's now reasonably priced and is getting features to catch up with the 360.  Get some more devs online for the PS3 and Sony might not just improve the PS3's situation but actually turn it around into a maintainable contender.

That would be interesting, because so far in console history, no console has ever gone from failure to successful, they're either one or the other.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 26, 2009)

I kept reading reports about how Netflix had never wanted to be exclusive to the 360, so it was only a matter of time.  I wonder how long it'll take for Microsoft to get pissed and buy off more of Sony's exclusive developers.  I'm still mad at them buying Fat Princess.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 26, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Um sorry but your wrong i had no problem with the Wii, mote and only dum pepole,who dont faison up the rope around the amrs probely or,they dont use it brake the.tv etc.
> 
> Ihad the Wii since it came out from xmas and not once  I had a problem with it,the only thing that can be said that , Recenting to internt is pain in the ass.
> 
> ...



ok youve just read what i wrote totally wrong.

what i mean is, that trying to control an FPS with the wiimote is so fiddly and in-accurate that after a few minutes i *wanted* *to* *actually throw* the wiimote at the screen. i wasnt talking about ppl who dont tighten the strap.
Motion+ makes no difference imo.
PS3 pretty much gave up on the whole sixaxis-motion idea after Sony realised exactly my point, they dont work for every game all the time.

and i never said there were any problems with it either. so, thats my opinion.



Daervhir said:


> Its pretty accurate. (Yes I know there are people on the PSN but not nearly as many as the 360, and thats the point)



does that really matter how many people are online with each system? on PSN i can still hop online and play COD4 with a bunch of people at any time day or night.

also not to be a fanboy but since the lauch of the Slim, PS3 is now the leading seller on the console market outside of Japan. Its going to make for great competition.

right so imo im like this:

1S3 (60gb backwards-compatible for me)
2C
3:360
4:Wii

oh and AshleyAshes, yeah 2009 Manufacture, not just bought in 2009. Annoying and unlucky really : (


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 26, 2009)

Wii: 52ish million
Xbox 360: 34ish million
Ps3: 24ish million

...
Whut


----------



## Lasair (Oct 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wii: 52ish million
> Xbox 360: 34ish million
> Ps3: 24ish million
> 
> ...



im not talking total sales since launch, im talking units sold week-on-week since the slim's september launch. its sales been boosted something close to 250%, meaning its now shifting more units per week than the 360.

im not totally sure of the figures, but it was in EDGE mag afaik.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Certianly the PS3's sales have jumped signifigantly since September when the slim was released.  If this is sustained, it could mean lots of good things for the PS3.

It also proves that the PS3's greatest failure from the get go was it's price.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It also proves that the PS3's greatest failure from the get go was it's price.



^^ Absolutely totally positively 100% that


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

Far too early to predict things for PS3, since the slim has been out for less than 2 months.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Far too early to predict things for PS3, since the slim has been out for less than 2 months.


 
You're right.  Maybe what I should do is post my predictions with uncertian terms, like using phrases like 'If this is sustained'.  OH WAIT I DID.

Infact, it's pretty clear that we're just gussing and projecting ideas based on current trends.  No one here has said 'Fuck yeah, PS3 best console ever at retail now'.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Certianly the PS3's sales have jumped signifigantly since September when the slim was released.  If this is sustained, it could mean lots of good things for the PS3.
> 
> It also proves that the PS3's greatest failure from the get go was it's price.





AshleyAshes said:


> You're right.  Maybe what I should do is post my predictions with uncertian terms, like using phrases like 'If this is sustained'.  OH WAIT I DID.
> 
> Infact, it's pretty clear that we're just gussing and projecting ideas based on current trends.  No one here has said 'Fuck yeah, PS3 best console ever at retail now'.



Saying that the PS3's greatest failure was the price from the get-go isn't guessing. Maybe it was, but that wasn't the only failure, it's greatest failure was the inability (just like the Wii) to get substantial numbers in stores. Maybe if they had, it would have outsold the Wii.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Maybe it was, but that wasn't the only failure, it's greatest failure was the inability (just like the Wii) to get substantial numbers in stores.


 
What the hell are you talking about?  The PS3 didn't have any stock issues after the first couple of months.  You have to be pretty delusional to think that the PS3 has been hard to find and that was affecting sales.  Ty, maybe you should spend less time on SecondLife and like, spend some time shopping or something?

Heck, even the Penny Arcade guys addresse this almost three years ago, four months after the PS3's release:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  The PS3 didn't have any stock issues after the first couple of months.



Right, and that's why there were all those riots outside stores that didn't have enough PS3s for everyone that wanted one. And it took almost FOUR MONTHS to get PS3s on shelves, and yet, before that, people were even robbing other customers of their PS3s just to get one...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Right, and that's why there were all those riots outside stores that didn't have enough PS3s for everyone that wanted one. And it took almost FOUR MONTHS to get PS3s on shelves, and yet, before that, people were even robbing other customers of their PS3s just to get one...


 
So your suggestion is that the PS3 possibly has had serious market failure, because it was in short supply for a couple of months upon release (Like, ya know, almost EVERY CONSOLE EVER) and thusly, in the YEARS following this, no one wanted to buy them?

See that doesn't make sense.  Afterall there were huge PS2 shortages at first as well yet the PS2 did suprisingly well.  Many consoles have had supply issues at first.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> So your suggestion is that the PS3 possibly has had serious market failure, because it was in short supply for a couple of months upon release (Like, ya know, almost EVERY CONSOLE EVER) and thusly, in the YEARS following this, no one wanted to buy them?
> 
> See that doesn't make sense.  Afterall there were huge PS2 shortages at first as well yet the PS2 did suprisingly well.  Many consoles have had supply issues at first.



The PS2 did well for several reasons: used full-sized discs, whereas the N64 (cartridges) and Gamecube (mini-discs) didn't. Plus the PS2 had many games with online play, whereas N64 didn't, and GC only had Phantasy Star Online. Plus a lot of third-party support for both N64 and GC fell as time went on, and went to PS2, as well as Xbox. 
And I never said people DIDN"T want to buy them, I'm just saying that the short supply at the start, with all the violence, and then launch of the Wii two months later (which, yes, had it's own supply problems for over a YEAR) and a cheaper Wii price tag hurt the PS3. Maybe a larger supply and lower pricetag at the start would have made PS3 the current leader in sales. Sure people are buying the Slim, but there's still the same games as before the launch, minus the new releases, not many of which are exactly a reason to plunk down couple hundred for a PS3 Slim, IMO.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The PS2 did well for several reasons: used full-sized discs, whereas the N64 (cartridges) and Gamecube (mini-discs) didn't.


 
Why are you comparing the PS2, a 6th generation system, to the N64 a 5th generation system!?? They didn't even COMPETE agianst each other...



Ty Vulpine said:


> And I never said people DIDN"T want to buy them, I'm just saying that the short supply at the start, with all the violence, and then launch of the Wii two months later


 
Wii two months later? The PS3 and Wii were released *two days* apart in North America and *four weeks* apart in Japan.

Ty, I've come to the only possible conclusion; You know absolutely nothing about video game history, not even recent history.  You are just randomly making things up to make an argument.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why are you comparing the PS2, a 6th generation system, to the N64 a 5th generation system!?? They didn't even COMPETE agianst each other...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically, PS2 and N64 did compete against each other, since the Gamecube came out a month after PS2, so for a month, it was PS2 vs N64.

And I've been gaming since you were in diapers.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Technically, PS2 and N64 did compete against each other, since the Gamecube came out a month after PS2, so for a month, it was PS2 vs N64.


 
Wow... Just... Just... Wow.  I can come up with no other words...  Mainly because the mods would ban me if I did come up with those words...


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And I've been gaming since you were in diapers.


----------



## Corto (Oct 26, 2009)

Play nice people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


>



I don't think I've ever seen you post anything other than that.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And I've been gaming since you were in diapers.


 
So, Atari 2600 and Intellevision, eh?

Also, I really don't see how having played games farther back really makes you less ignorant of the history of the industry.  Especially as you have clearly demonstrated utter ignorance to the history of the video gaming industry.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

okay on the numbers, there is a reason that maybe there werent large numbers at release for the Wii and supposedly the PS3*, that is because they studied history. i want you to take a look back at one of the biggest disasters in video game history, E.T. The Video Game. Atari decieded to produce more cartdriges than systems sold. now that just stupidity but companies realize that releasing smaller numbers and get feedback would be better than making an ass load and then people hating it. so if you were trying a new idea, had no idea how the major of the population would act, would you mass produce it then send semis full to stores?

*i didnt really care about the PS3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> okay on the numbers, there is a reason that maybe there werent large numbers at release for the Wii and supposedly the PS3*, that is because they studied history. i want you to take a look back at one of the biggest disasters in video game history, E.T. The Video Game. Atari decieded to produce more cartdriges than systems sold. now that just stupidity but companies realize that releasing smaller numbers and get feedback would be better than making an ass load and then people hating it. so if you were trying a new idea, had no idea how the major of the population would act, would you mass produce it then send semis full to stores?
> 
> *i didnt really care about the PS3



E.T. was done because Atari had assumed that people would buy solely because of brand name. The movie was a smash hit, so Atari wanted to capitalize it by rushing the game. That was their big mistake.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> E.T. was done because Atari had assumed that people would buy solely because of brand name. The movie was a smash hit, so Atari wanted to capitalize it by rushing the game. That was their big mistake.



same with Nintendo, its been around for quite sometime and its a pretty big name, so people would buy it no matter what. but if people didnt like it and they mass produced those, i think they might have had to drop out for this generation at least if the Wii failed. though they were smart and didnt risk the chance of another E.T. inccedent.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> same with Nintendo, its been around for quite sometime and its a pretty big name, so people would buy it no matter what. but if people didnt like it and they mass produced those, i think they might have had to drop out for this generation at least if the Wii failed. though they were smart and didnt risk the chance of another E.T. inccedent.



I don't think they would have dropped out, but they would have certainly taken a big step back and looked at how to improve and not go the way of Sega.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I don't think they would have dropped out, but they would have certainly taken a big step back and looked at how to improve and not go the way of Sega.



but for this generation, they wouldnt be in, they would be redesigning for a few years, then there would have to production and such. this is all not counting the disposal of the Wii. if it had failed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> but for this generation, they wouldnt be in, they would be redesigning for a few years, then there would have to production and such. this is all not counting the disposal of the Wii. if it had failed.



Very true.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Very true.



yeah, if im correct, didnt Atari just bury all the E.T. cartridges in the desert, then someone found them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, if im correct, didnt Atari just bury all the E.T. cartridges in the desert, then someone found them.



Yes, and so Atari had the cartridges crushed by a steamroller and then reburied and concrete poured over it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, and so Atari had the cartridges crushed by a steamroller and then reburied and concrete poured over it.



yeah, though i dont think they could get rid of the Wii like that, maybe paint them gray and sell them as paper weights.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, though i dont think they could get rid of the Wii like that, maybe paint them gray and sell them as paper weights.



ROFL quite expensive paperweights....


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> ROFL quite expensive paperweights....



yeah, though i give them credit, they studied their history, and this could have happened with any system, even though the 360 was released earlier than all the others, it could have very well happened to them too, though Billy Gates could have just reached into his deep ass pockets and been ready with the next system learning from the past.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, though i give them credit, they studied their history, and this could have happened with any system, even though the 360 was released earlier than all the others, it could have very well happened to them too, though Billy Gates could have just reached into his deep ass pockets and been ready with the next system learning from the past.



I'll admit, I had not expected the Xbox to get beyond the first system, as history had shown that the market could not really support three systems or more (NES vs Sega Genesis, SNES vs PS1, then PS2 vs Xbox vs GC. Had thought that if one of them was to go under, it'd be Xbox, since the only thing that kept it from failing at the start were the Halo fanboys. Now it's a force to reckon with.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> SNES vs PS1


 
N64 vs PS1, not SNES vs PS1. While the SNES and PS1 co-existed it was at the tail end of the SNES's life span and most of the systems lives it was the PS1 going agianst the N64.

God.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Had thought that if one of them was to go under, it'd be Xbox, since the only thing that kept it from failing at the start were the Halo fanboys.


 
By 'Halo Fanboys' you mean 'People that bought and played the killer app and thusly the system and then other games.  As much as you want to deride them they are consumers that bought the product and then bought more associated products.  That's how retail normally goes.

Also, the Xbox1 project ultimately took a 5 billion dollar loss from Microsoft.  It didn't make money for MS at all, but that wasn't the point.  The point was to get Microsoft in the living room.  To start converging the internet with the TV in the living room.  With their 5 billion dollar foot in the door, Microsoft is now seriuosly rolling out that very concept on the Xbox 360 with features like games on demand, Xbox Live Arcade, NetFlix negating the need for a Blu-Ray Drive, web chat, and soon facebook and twitter and other stuff.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'll admit, I had not expected the Xbox to get beyond the first system, as history had shown that the market could not really support three systems or more (NES vs Sega Genesis, SNES vs PS1, then PS2 vs Xbox vs GC. Had thought that if one of them was to go under, it'd be Xbox, since the only thing that kept it from failing at the start were the Halo fanboys. Now it's a force to reckon with.



its hard to say who would go at this point if a company were to go, its pretty early considering they have all had their ups and downs, PS1 over-heating problem causing damage, the damn size of the Xbox, Nintendo using cartriges for the N64. that i think was a problem Nintendo had, no backwards compatability up until the Wii, i think, i dont have one. but there were the ups, Sony's Blu-Ray player, 360 earlier release, Wii motion control*. thhough later on i think we might have a fair idea of who may go.

*disputed with certain games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> N64 vs PS1, not SNES vs PS1. While the SNES and PS1 co-existed it was at the tail end of the SNES's life span and most of the systems lives it was the PS1 going agianst the N64.
> 
> God.



Do yourself a favor and STOP before this thread gets locked, okay?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> its hard to say who would go at this point if a company were to go, its pretty early considering they have all had their ups and downs, PS1 over-heating problem causing damage, the damn size of the Xbox, Nintendo using cartriges for the N64. that i think was a problem Nintendo had, no backwards compatability up until the Wii, i think, i dont have one. but there were the ups, Sony's Blu-Ray player, 360 earlier release, Wii motion control*. thhough later on i think we might have a fair idea of who may go.
> 
> *disputed with certain games.



Backwards compatibility was never really an issue until PS2, since Nintendo would re-release their big hits with improved graphics (Super Mario All-Stars, for example). Now Wii has the Virtual Console with NES, SNES, N64, Genesis, TurboGrafx-16, PS3 has PSN, 360 has it's own version, etc...everyone wins :3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Do yourself a favor and STOP before this thread gets locked, okay?


 
I'll stop if you can stop posting factually incorrect material.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'll stop if you can stop posting factually incorrect material.



I'm posting factual material, you are just getting anal about it, that's all.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Do yourself a favor and STOP before this thread gets locked, okay?





AshleyAshes said:


> I'll stop if you can stop posting factually incorrect material.


why dont we just discuss the damn companies, and systems they make?


Ty Vulpine said:


> Backwards compatibility was never really an issue until PS2, since Nintendo would re-release their big hits with improved graphics (Super Mario All-Stars, for example). Now Wii has the Virtual Console with NES, SNES, N64, Genesis, TurboGrafx-16, PS3 has PSN, 360 has it's own version, etc...everyone wins :3



yeah, i gues, but it still applies to all companies, i wish i could have seen the days of pong though, when its only problem at the time was the machine would jam from all the quarters getting put in it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'm posting factual material, you are just getting anal about it, that's all.


 
You said that the SNES and the PS1 were main competators during one round of the console wars.  They wern't.  The PS1 was 5th gen and the SNES was 4th gen.  The PS1 competed agianst it's 5th gen counter part, the N64.  So yes, you are presenting factually incorrect information.

Also, on the topic of backwards compatability.  The Genesis/MegaDrive could play Master System games with a simple pin adaptor, and the Atari 7800 could play Atari 2600 games.  It's not exactly a new concept.

Oh and point me three more NES 'hits' that were re-released for SNES other than Super Mario All Stars.  And multiplatform games that went to NES and SNES simultaniously don't count.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, i gues, but it still applies to all companies, i wish i could have seen the days of pong though, when its only problem at the time was the machine would jam from all the quarters getting put in it.



I remember playing the old Atari 2600, games like Keystone Koppers, Kaboom!, River Raid, Missile Command....ahh, sweet memories :3 even though the graphics were so dinosaur, the games were real fun :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I remember playing the old Atari 2600, games like Keystone Koppers, Kaboom!, River Raid, Missile Command....ahh, sweet memories :3 even though the graphics were so dinosaur, the games were real fun :3



i remeber my dad had one, we were gonna hook it up when i thought that was high tech, at maybe age 5, had the box and all, had Pac-Man too.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 26, 2009)

How about we just let this thread die happily in its grave since the OP pretty much ditched this


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> had Pac-Man too.


 
I'm sorry.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i remeber my dad had one, we were gonna hook it up when i thought that was high tech, at maybe age 5, had the box and all, had Pac-Man too.



Pac-Man was fun, if you knew the trick to make him able to pass through walls (go into the passage at either the top or bottom and then quickly start moving the joystick back and forth so that Pac-Man would keep going up and down and eventually, the game would become confused and Pac-Man could go straight up and down through objects like the ghost house, though if you went left or right, the game would correct itself, and the ghosts could still eat you.)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm sorry.



we never got it hooked up though, the thing was too damn old for my T.V. to be hooked up, probably still sitting in that basement, it was sitting there for the better part of 10 years.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> we never got it hooked up though, the thing was too damn old for my T.V. to be hooked up, probably still sitting in that basement, it was sitting there for the better part of 10 years.



And the worst part is, in a few years, CRT TVs that used coaxial cables could become hard to find, and so almost impossible to play an Atari 2600. (Yes, I know flat screen TVs still have them, but eventually, TV makers may stop that too, like they did analog TV.)


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

Xbox for the games. (halo, battlestations, etc.)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> we never got it hooked up though, the thing was too damn old for my T.V. to be hooked up, probably still sitting in that basement, it was sitting there for the better part of 10 years.


 
Still, it was a terrible game.  Pac-Man by Namco was awesome fun.  Pac-Man for Atari 2600 was ass.  Flickery unfun crap that no one wanted to play.  It's considdered to be one of the causes of the 83' crash.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And the worst part is, in a few years, CRT TVs that used coaxial cables could become hard to find, and so almost impossible to play an Atari 2600.



wait, i think we had two of those sitting next to the thing, they had little volume and channel knobs right?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> wait, i think we had two of those sitting next to the thing, they had little volume and channel knobs right?



lol yes, those. Though, modern TVs still have them, but I wouldn't be surprised if them disappear off TVs in a few years.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

The hell is flickery? Search brings up "flickr".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> The hell is flickery? Search brings up "flickr".



Look up Atari 2600 Pac-Man on Youtube, and you'll see what AA meant by "flickery".


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Still, it was a terrible game.  Pac-Man by Namco was awesome fun.  Pac-Man for Atari 2600 was ass.  Flickery unfun crap that no one wanted to play.  It's considdered to be one of the causes of the 83' crash.


yeah, i remember seeing something about it on X-Play, when the station was worth watching, on the episode dedicated to making fun of E.T.


Ty Vulpine said:


> lol yes, those. Though, modern TVs still have them, but I wouldn't be surprised if them disappear off TVs in a few years.



yeah, phasing out the old. though i like to think, we went from two little bars bouncing a square over a line trying to get it behind the other and win, all the way to 3-D worlds with a deep story and all that in what, a little under or over 40 years?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, i remember seeing something about it on X-Play, when the station was worth watching, on the episode dedicated to making fun of E.T.
> 
> 
> yeah, phasing out the old. though i like to think, we went from two little bars bouncing a square over a line trying to get it behind the other and win, all the way to 3-D worlds with a deep story and all that in what, a little under or over 40 years?



Yeah, amazing ain't it? XD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And the worst part is, in a few years, CRT TVs that used coaxial cables could become hard to find, and so almost impossible to play an Atari 2600.


 
Or... You could just buy a standard off the shelf turner to convert the RF signal to an composite signal? Hell, without resorting to purchasing something new, you could just employ a VCR. Feed RF in, spit composite or s-video out. But, like I said, they make specialty tuners to do just this as well.

Hardly 'almost impossible' if I can do the job with the VCR that's been sitting in a box in my closet since 2004.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Or... You could just buy a standard off the shelf turner to convert the RF signal to an composite signal? Hell, without resorting to purchasing something new, you could just employ a VCR. Feed RF in, spit composite or s-video out. But, like I said, they make specialty tuners to do just this as wekk.
> 
> Hardly 'almost impossible' if I can do the job with the VCR that's been sitting in a box in my closet since 2004.



VCR, damn that brings back more memories.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> VCR, damn that brings back more memories.


 
VCR is a bit overkill for doing the conversion and it's be a lot more elegant to use a task built tuner box. However the VCR will work and everyone either has one in a box somewhere or can buy one for like $5-$10.

The Atari Flashback 2 also has composite output, while it doesn't have a cartridge slot, if you know what you're doing you can hack one on.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> VCR, damn that brings back more memories.



I remember BETA video players and record players...think my mom still has our old record player and records...or maybe our older sister. I know my dad has our old 1970s(!) film projector and home movies from the late 1970s to mid or late 1980s...once a year, we'd set it up and watch em :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> VCR is a bit overkill for doing the conversion and it's be a lot more elegant to use a task built tuner box.  However the VCR will work and everyone either has one in a box somewhere or can buy one for like $5-$10.



yeah, or just look under some old crap, hell in my uncle's basement, i found a NES and SNES down there, complete and fully functional, had the box for the NES with the original Mario and all the good old games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, or just look under some old crap, hell in my uncle's basement, i found a NES and SNES down there, complete and fully functional, had the box for the NES with the original Mario and all the good old games.



Dang, I just had a flashback of opening up a brand new NES and have that styrofoam smell that came with it :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Dang, I just had a flashback of opening up a brand new NES and have that styrofoam smell that came with it :3



only thing he didnt have was the gun, so i couldnt play Duck Hunt.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> only thing he didnt have was the gun, so i couldnt play Duck Hunt.



SHOOT THE DAMN DOG!!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

PS3. just cause.
And the Wii IS a good system. They just need to stop with the shitty 3rd party games.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> PS3. just cause.
> And the Wii IS a good system. They just need to stop with the shitty 3rd party games.


 
Also, the really GREAT third party games that no body buys.  Cause... ...Uhh... Yeah, I have no idea.  But they make good games for the Wii, they review highly, then bam, fail at retail!

It's madness really.  It's like people will only pay for Nintendo 1st party titles or complete SHIT 3rd party titles.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Also, the really GREAT third party games that no body buys.  Cause... ...Uhh... Yeah, I have no idea.  But they make good games for the Wii, they review highly, then bam, fail at retail!
> 
> It's madness really.  It's like people will only pay for Nintendo 1st party titles or complete SHIT 3rd party titles.




I know!! Like few people have bought the Wii port of Kolona!! I love that game! At least I know people will buy RE: DC.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 26, 2009)

It gives you a more broad range of players to play with. Although, it really doesn't matter all that much. I have to say though, if I was as good as I am at Cod4 on the 360 on a PS3, I would call a tie between the two consoles. I'm probably just going to buy a PS3 at some point this year. I have the money, just never went out and got one.

1. 360/PS3
2. PC
3. Wii
4. Snes


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 26, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> It gives you a more broad range of players to play with. Although, it really doesn't matter all that much. I have to say though, if I was as good as I am at Cod4 on the 360 on a PS3, I would call a tie between the two consoles. I'm probably just going to buy a PS3 at some point this year. I have the money, just never went out and got one.
> 
> 1. 360/PS3
> 2. PC
> ...


 
I am at the same idea I have a Xbox 360 so far I want to play Bourderlands but PS3 release it first I am still waiting for Xbox 360 to release it the only reason why I want PS3 is for the Blu-Ray.

When I remember when they first release PS3 it had issues by Frezzing up games I was at Walmart waiting to play it and one of the Walmart employes had to turn off the PS3 because it kept frezzing.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 26, 2009)

Borderlands already came out for the 360 lol...Never heard about freezing issues on the PS3 though...


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> When I remember when they first release PS3 it had issues by Frezzing up games I was at Walmart waiting to play it and one of the Walmart employes had to turn off the PS3 because it kept frezzing.


Ps3's rarely ever freeze unless it's a problem with the game.  My ps3 only freezes while playing Resistance 2, and even then, it's only when I'm online and it's very rarely. 

It's a non-issue.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 27, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> When I remember when they first release PS3 it had issues by Frezzing up games I was at Walmart waiting to play it and one of the Walmart employes had to turn off the PS3 because it kept frezzing.


 
Yeah that was just that particular display unit.  The PS3's worst known issue has been the optical drive dieing which is common on any console with an optical drive.  It's a pretty durable machine, if anything, it's overengineered which adds to it's high pricing.

Just because you see ONE doing it doesn't mean they all do it.


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yeah that was just that particular display unit. The PS3's worst known issue has been the optical drive dieing which is common on any console with an optical drive. It's a pretty durable machine, if anything, it's overengineered which adds to it's high pricing.
> 
> Just because you see ONE doing it doesn't mean they all do it.


 
Yes, I do agree on your point even I will admit Xbox 360 does share its far amount of issues like the Red Ring issue.It didn't happen to me but it happen to other people have claimed its a problem.

One thing I like to add is Japanese Game Developers right now are favoring PS3 because Its selling well and they using Xbox 360 as there Port system to Develope there games.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 27, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> One thing I like to add is Japanese Game Developers right now are favoring PS3 because Its selling well and they using Xbox 360 as there Port system to Develope there games.


 
When did Japanese devs NOT favour the PS3 over the 360? ^^;


----------



## Lasair (Oct 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yeah that was just that particular display unit.  The PS3's worst known issue has been the optical drive dieing which is common on any console with an optical drive.  It's a pretty durable machine, if anything, it's overengineered which adds to it's high pricing.
> 
> Just because you see ONE doing it doesn't mean they all do it.



Well, i would say a close 2nd to the OD Failure, is the problem now developing with the original 60gb models, where the GPU/CPU comes loose from the motherboard, commonly reffered to as the 'Yellow light of death'

I know 6 of my mates have had it happen in the last month, and there was a BBC Watchdog program dedicated to it. 

Still, compared to the RROD, the rate of failure for YLOD is only about 3-4% of PS3's, that not bad. Considering you can do a self-repair on it, by taking apart the PS3, using a heat-gun to melt away the solder that holds the chip in place, and then re-fitting it.
And with sony charging 160euro for a refurb, its almost worth giving it a shot since all the 60's are out of warentee by now.

And about the Jap PS3 support, MS have had a horrid time getting a foothold in the Jap market. The PS3 has been the fave for Japanese game dev's since the get-go.

And the PS3 rarely if ever freezes up. I remeber just like Lazy, there was a display model in Virgin Megastore that kept freezing, but as the guy from the store later told us, it was just because the little plastic anti-theft box they put them in wasn't well ventilated enough, and the system kept overheating.


----------

